# New to forum



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

158-163 mid wide


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Any mid-flex board with rocker in the middle should do. Same sz range highme mentioned, but don't need to search specifically for mid-wide. Normal width at those lengths should be ok.

Rocker in the middle because it is more forgiving and floaty than camber in the middle.

Look for a few boards that match ^ and get back with some that catch your eye... people will give you better feedback once you've narrowed your choices a bit.

Personally, for a first board to someone who boards on a region that gets some snowfall (ie not totally icy conditions) i think Burton Custom Flying V with Mission, Cartel or Malavita bindings...


----------



## BookerT (Nov 25, 2014)

If I wanted to go cheaper so I can grab a lift pass would something this work for board/bindings? I'm not too picky. It says it is camber/rocker/camber profile... Not sure what all that means.


----------



## BookerT (Nov 25, 2014)

Odd the image didn't port over. It's a 2015 system mtn package. Boots bindings board for 300$. I'm not rich and would like to save as much as possible.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

BookerT said:


> Odd the image didn't port over. It's a 2015 system mtn package. Boots bindings board for 300$. I'm not rich and would like to save as much as possible.


Can you post the website link? wiredsport.com has snowboard package deals on great gear to get you started.


----------



## BookerT (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/System-Complete-Mens-Snowboard-Package/dp/B00NMSRLGS


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Waaay too small for you. Contact Wiredsport and look for a better deal.

Or search for used stuff. Or new from last yr.

Camber/rocker/camber = rocker in the middle. You could also do Rocker/Flat/Rocker.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys are too cool. Thanks for the stoke and the support. It is greatly appreciated.

Hi Isaac,

The System MTN is a new board of ours for 2015. The 159 will be awesome for you as a do everything PNW board. Let me know if you have any questions on this one or any other boards. 

I would not be surprised if this season...and this forum...turn you from a casual cruiser to a crazed snow fiend 

STOKED!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Dam... $289 for entire setup is pretty cool. Do you guys have warranty?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> Dam... $289 for entire setup is pretty cool. Do you guys have warranty?


Hi CD,

Yes. We are very proud of the quality and the warranty. It is 3 years. 

I posted this additional info on our boards recently in another thread:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/153362-looking-inexpensive-board-2.html#post1940810


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Dam... $289 for entire setup is pretty cool. Do you guys have warranty?


Hahah this question is so infomercial-esque. Did Wiredsport plant you in the audience?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> Hahah this question is so infomercial-esque. Did Wiredsport plant you in the audience?


No way,

and by the way Mom...whoops...I mean Tatanka...we will be over at 3 tomorrow for Turkey


----------



## BookerT (Nov 25, 2014)

Just noticed you are in the same city as me wired. I'm gonna roll out to your shop here in the next few days and pick up that combo.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BookerT said:


> Just noticed you are in the same city as me wired. I'm gonna roll out to your shop here in the next few days and pick up that combo.


Stoked. Drop a PM when you are heading over.


----------

